

Tomahawk – A meta source music player - bane
http://www.tomahawk-player.org/index.html?1

======
mueslix
Hope you guys like it. We've got a major update in the works too, as well as
an Android app. All free and open source.

~~~
terhechte
I like the idea, would it be possible to add YouTube support (or does that
maybe already exist)? (Of course, only playing the audio part and ignoring the
video)

~~~
mueslix
There is a working resolver here: [https://github.com/tomahawk-
player/tomahawk-resolvers/tree/m...](https://github.com/tomahawk-
player/tomahawk-resolvers/tree/master/youtube)

Mind you, it does require Tomahawk's latest nightlies / git version.

------
Paul_S
MPD this is certainly not. But it's a neat way to discover music. Thing keeps
crashing pretty randomly and I keep sending you the crash reports so hope that
helps. The meta data discovery works nicely - which is what got me to try it
out. Thanks!

Edit: I give up, one segfault too many - I just can't use it in this state. I
ran it under gdb and the stack during the segfault is 78 calls deep - is
making Qt applications like playing Jenga? I live in the world of embedded
software so maybe I'm naive.

------
wefj923jfew3f
I really like the concept, but the software is totally broken in Linux. Not
even adding files to a playlist works. The song names are in the playlist, but
the files can't be found. The program crashes every time it's closed. And
there's a problem with the default Ubuntu theme: Selected menu items have
white text on a white background.

A few patches and it could be a great player.

~~~
mueslix
Thanks for the kind words. We've fixed the problem with the default Ubuntu
theme and also have a bunch more design improvements, as well as general bug
fixes which you can find in git (stable-0.8 and HEAD).

Not being able to resolve tracks at all sounds strange, though. Right now I
would guess it's either a corrupted database or index. Could you try and see
if you can reproduce the issue after wiping your settings / database?
(~/.local/share/Tomahawk and ~/.config/Tomahawk)

~~~
wefj923jfew3f
I reset the settings. Still, using v0.7.0, the problem appears when I drag an
artist or album name from the collection into the playlist to add all tracks
at once. I get many greyed out song names then and the files can't be found.
Can't really make out a pattern, as some files of an album will add fine and
others with the same encoding won't.

Opening every album seperately with the arrow icons and dragging the songs
directly into the playlist mostly works.

Dragging the mouse to "local" when adding to the playlist seems to work
better, although it will still fail to add some albums, but I don't get all
the greyed out entries (I think many of these are from automatic online
sources, even though I don't have any online sources configured). The
behaviour is definitely weird.

------
walterbell
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/07/03/awesome-desktop-
music-...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/07/03/awesome-desktop-music-player-
tomahawk-relaunches-and-theres-a-new-web-version-too/)

 _" Playdar was really a headless, UI-less technology that could be leveraged
by online sites and services to let users bring their own content to other
people’s contexts.”_

Why was Playdar not successful as standalone technology? It would seem
applicable to a broad set of use cases for content-addressable data stores.

Calibre (also open-source, also Qt-based) has metadata plugins for various
online ebook services. There's a growing number of browser extensions which
overlay user data onto websites, many of these extensions would benefit from a
widely-used content resolver that works in cross-domain (home, work, mobile1,
mobile2, site1, site2) contexts.

~~~
mueslix
I assume it just wasn't accessible enough for the average user to gain a
bigger user-base. The technology behind it is still alive in Tomahawk, though,
and you'll be able to use Tomahawk as a headless daemon (which you can control
through a restful JSON-API) in the near future.

------
flal
Hey, That sounds awesome, I am curious, how do you work with the providers
(google, soundcloud and co ..) so that they can make some revenue ? (because
you know these guys are just not streaming music for free ... Also I tried the
web-app with a good album (Pixies - Doolittle)
[http://toma.hk/album/Pixies/Doolittle](http://toma.hk/album/Pixies/Doolittle)
but _all_ the songs in that albums are actually covers or remixes and none are
the original Pixies version ... (probably what's happening when you look for
"pixies debaser" in youtube or soundcloud. Anyway, the interface is super
polished and cool, and I really like the idea of "having everything in one
place" \+ jabber integration, there is really some major things to do with
this, and there you are..

~~~
musickinthehead
For subscriptions resolvers, users are required to be subscribers - so
Tomahawk drives more users into subscription relationships.

------
J_Darnley
My thought while trying version 0.7 (Windows)

Why is the Quick Launch Shortcut install option greyed out?

After install I, I tried playing a few files that I had just added, which was
quick, from the "dashboard". Apparently my local files couldn't be found. Any
log files available? Where does it think they are?

Many albums I have are by various artists yet you only seem read the artist
field from the first file and treat that as the album artist.

You seem to have separation between the concepts of the library and the
playlist, good. Unfortunately as soon as an item is played it is removed from
the "queue".

Can I browse my "collection" in a different manner? At the moment it is a flat
list of "artist" folders which seems to contain files not actually by the
artist.

Any ReplayGain options available or planned?

At present I see no reason to discontinue using Winamp.

~~~
musickinthehead
* Tomahawk relies on good metadata (that's how it matches to the best available source for each song), so if you are missing ID3 tags it won't import them into the library.

* You are right, we don't yet do a good job with various artists, but you may want to give our latest nightly a spin as it re-adds the flat view to the collection.

The queue works differently than Winamp - it injects songs into the currently
playlist list and they then disappear once played. If you want a history of
everything you have listened to you can get it from "History".

[http://download.tomahawk-
player.org/nightly/windows/tomahawk...](http://download.tomahawk-
player.org/nightly/windows/tomahawk-latest.exe)

* As for ReplayGain, it is a bit problematic with the various sources we support, because we can't pre-analyze tracks. It's certainly on our roadmap, though.

Thanks for giving it a try.

------
hokkos
Great idea, I used it with spotify and last.fr plugins on Windows), it takes
15s to start playing a song (from spotify) and changing the volume level takes
few seconds (it feels like VLC a few versions ago, it seems to use the same
libs).

~~~
xhochy
Try the latest nightly, it should come with big improvements over the last
release (including better playback on windows): [http://download.tomahawk-
player.org/nightly/windows/tomahawk...](http://download.tomahawk-
player.org/nightly/windows/tomahawk-latest.exe)

------
Guillaume86
Nice, I could reuse some of the sources one day, my "perpetual pet project "
is a web audio player, with the same idea of unifying sources into the same
interface.

Here's a screenshot of current version:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/177896/Capture-
webplayer...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/177896/Capture-
webplayer.PNG)

It's 100% client side (compiles to a html/js single page app), I have a
separate optional server + client plugin to handle my local files.

------
walterbell
Could this support a mechanism to tip/pay artists that is independent of the
distribution channel, i.e. link song name to artist wallet (pay with data or
cash) so artists can receive supplemental income & analytics data that is fan-
direct? Or allow artists to sell virtual goods (similar to messaging stickers)
or emoji to fans?

~~~
mueslix
We're certainly looking into this idea, a bit of a Flattr for artists. I like
it.

~~~
karl42
Why not use Flattr as a Flattr for artists?

------
antocv
I tried it a few months ago and liked it, but the android app wasnt ready.

And I didnt like that I couldnt save the songs I listened to any the device
that I listened to them on - like a simple local cache. Whats the big deal
with adding a "Download" or "Save" option...for any streams.

~~~
musickinthehead
It would violate the terms of service of the various streaming APIs that
Tomahawk hits.

------
alexpgates
I'd like to be able to plug in an open web directory as a source. (Found using
the old "parent directory" "artist name") trick. I looked around, but couldn't
find anything. Are there any resolvers out there that do this?

------
azenet
Tried it, but unfortunately it basically didn't work at all for me. Last.fm
history download broke at 8%, all Spotify tracks were rendered unavailable
after they played once, and soundcloud doesn't work.

~~~
xhochy
If you're on linux switching your phonon backend may help. Try removing
phonon-gstreamer and installing phonon-vlc.

------
mrpoptart
Installed, got soundcloud and spotify installed on OSX Mavericks, set to full
screen. Tried to play a song, got an audio device not available error. Turned
off peer upnp and restarted. Crashes on load.

~~~
xhochy
Soundcloud sadly does not work (anymore) with the latest release on OSX. This
is already fixed in the latest nightly [http://download.tomahawk-
player.org/nightly/mac/Tomahawk-lat...](http://download.tomahawk-
player.org/nightly/mac/Tomahawk-latest.dmg) We hope to release a new version
with all the fixes soon.

